# Smallie set up help



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

looking to treat myself to a new smallie rod n reel soon any input would be greatly appreciated gonnna be in rivers 90% of the time


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I fish mostly for smallies too, and my favorite most versitile setup I use is a 7' med action fast taper rod with a 6.3:1 real. With these I can throw jigs, cranks, jerkbaits, topwater, or spinnerbaits. 

Good luck


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bazzin05 said:


> I fish mostly for smallies too, and my favorite most versitile setup I use is a 7' med action fast taper rod with a 6.3:1 real. With these I can throw jigs, cranks, jerkbaits, topwater, or spinnerbaits.
> 
> Good luck


Yes, what he said!! 




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Light rod for sensitivity and backbone for setting jigs


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bazzin05 said:


> I fish mostly for smallies too, and my favorite most versitile setup I use is a 7' med action fast taper rod with a 6.3:1 real. With these I can throw jigs, cranks, jerkbaits, topwater, or spinnerbaits.
> 
> Good luck


Took the words right outta my mouth as well....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

i use the same, but in a 6'6" rod and a shimano symetre reel. i don't think the extra 6 inches make that much difference in casting distance, but if i had to do it all over again, all of my spinning rods would be 7 footers.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

7'4'' loomis brozeback rod with a smyetre 2500 spooled with fireline.
Rivers or lakes it's all the rod you'll ever need.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a skeete reese senko rod and shimano sustain.....I'm in love with this combo. But if you have the money you can't go wrong with a loomis









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you bank fishing on your river or are you wading? Long rods can be an issue if you are bank fishing w/ a bunch of overhanging trees, or if you are wading in skinny waters with a dense tree canopy.

My usual rod is a 7' 6" medium with a spinning reel. I usually set up with 8 lb test. This good for anything 3/16 oz up to 3/4 oz or so. I can throw 1/8 tube jigs with it with good success too.

I'll go to a 7' MH w/ 12 lb test or 7' H w/15 lb test baitcasters if I'm fishing heavy jigs or big cranks.

I'll also go down to a 6' ML w/ 6 lb test, especially if I'm fishing spots that are tight areas to cast into, I don't need a ton of distance on casts, or there are overhanging trees and I am bankfishing.


----------

